# baby food



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, so I've read a lot of you feed your hedgies baby food. I'm wondering how you feed it to them. Do you put it in their dish with their kibble or give it seperately? Do you leave it out for them at night or have them eat it while they are out of their houses? Hazel doesn't seem to like a whole lot besides her mealies and I'd like to get some fruits/veggies to her. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

As a feeder of baby foods, I can tell you what I've found works for us (Charley & I):

1) I put the baby food in it's own dish

2) I do both; leave it out at night and give while out of the cage. The food is never in the cage more than a few hours, as I keep odd hours and have a chance to remove it before it's been in there too long.

What I've found to be successful so far:

Chicken, Beef, Turkey, Sweet Potato, Apple, and Peaches. I'm trying Banana soon!

Also, if the food of the evening is a bit runny (peaches are super runny) I add a bit of infant rice cereal to thicken it up.

I think baby food makes an excellent fruit/veg substitute for the "real thing", ie fresh/cooked fruits and veggies (my little man won't eat them).

~Katie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also put the baby food in its own dish. I generally leave it out at night for her, since she won't always try it right away, but sometimes gives it a taste in the middle of the night. Since Lily hasn't tried many regular fruits and veggies (so far she'll only eat watermelon), the baby food is a good way to try and get her to eat more things. So far the only successes are peas (loves), applesauce (loves), and green beans (likes). I have plans to try pear (again), banana, mango, squash, and sweet potatoes, as well as chicken and turkey.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had mixed success with baby food - Liam usually will try a little but he doesn't LOVE it. Tried Squash, Sweet Potato, and Carrot, plus I have a container of Banana to be opened (he likes fresh bananas so I'm hopeful on that one). I've never tried any meat kinds, although that's a good idea. 

My method has been to give him a little in a separate dish outside of his cage during playtime, mostly because Liam doesn't leave his igloo of his own volition much at all when there's any light on. After the initial exposure, I'll put a little on top of his kibble right before I go to bed. That way, it's (relatively) fresh when he gets up (usually about 30 mins after the lights go out), and I might get him to accidentally eat it since it's on the kibble. Liam is a picky eater too, so I figure the sneaky way is best. It's usually at least partially eaten in the morning. 

Hope this helps! I agree with Alastrina - it's a pretty good fruit & veggie supplement if you can get them to go for it.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

We just tried feeding bobo the chicken flavored baby food. He loved it! He anointed after the first bite lol. I just let him lick it off of my finger (he doesn't bite) just to see if he liked it and am planning on giving him more in a separate dish this evening.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the good ideas. I will try them.
Hazel hasn't anointed yet and I'm a little afraid that she might being that I've heard more than a few people mention that they do after eating the baby food. I hear it's pretty weird so I'm a little aprehensive about that. I'm kinda glad she doesn't. :roll:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, so i tried sweet potato baby food and boy am I glad I knew about the anointing thing.....GROSS!!!!! :shock: Boy can they contort themselves. She wanted nothing to do with the sweet potato afterward. She seemed to really like it at first but then came the contorting. OMG, that's all I can say. Trying apples next. Wish me luck. :lol:


----------

